# Hey



## SilentNinja (Dec 5, 2011)

Ive not been around for a long time, just wanted to see how everyone was doing... been a while!


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey SN! It has been awhile! How have you been doing?


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 5, 2011)

not much changed with me, still the same, still a loser haha.
How have you been?
I lost wee Geo my chinchilla a few months ago, it was really sad, i didnt cope with that well, i have a little baby chinchilla now called Sky.. but she has broken her leg.. so lots of trips to vets and lots of money!


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2011)

lol Your not a loser. So sorry to hear about Geo. Also sorry to hear that Sky has a broken leg! That must be really costly! How is everything else going for you?


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi you   nice to see you again   i hope your pet heals fast hun   Youare not a loser hun you are  a caring soul


----------



## AmZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Long time, no speak. Nice to see you around SN.  sorry to hear about your chinchilla.


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 12, 2011)

things are not so good, but hey! Nice to see you STP, amz and Eclipse!


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry things are not so good hun   Hope things change for the better soon.


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks, but i dont think they ever will, i have been seeing a psych for a very long time now and on meds and i havnt changed one bit and now im getting worse again


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 12, 2011)

Sometimes it seems that way hun  like we are moving backwards instead of forward  i get that.  I think you have come far hun  you just want to see more change that all.  I hope you and your doctor can explore the newer medications maybe to see if they will help a bit   There is always something new hun one can try different approaches in therapy even   Just remember hun you have gone forward  okay  hugs


----------

